# Wo bekomme ich Hanf her ? (Futterhanf)



## Christian13 (25. Juni 2011)

Ich hab mal e Frage .. Wo bekomme ich hanf her ? Bekomme ich den im supermarkt ? 

Danke im Vorraus !


----------



## Jose (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich Hanf her ? (Futterhanf)*

bei üns z.b. im fressnäpf, eigentlich überäll, wö dü vögelfütter käufen kännst.
(sörry, häb nür ümläüte äuf der tästätür)


----------



## Andal (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich Hanf her ? (Futterhanf)*

Wenn fünf Körner zwaanzig Euro kosten, dann ist es *kein *Futterhanf!


----------



## Evil Deeds (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich Hanf her ? (Futterhanf)*



Andal schrieb:


> Wenn fünf Körner zwaanzig Euro kosten, dann ist es *kein *Futterhanf!



und jetzt?


----------



## Jens84 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich Hanf her ? (Futterhanf)*



Jose schrieb:


> bei üns z.b. im fressnäpf, eigentlich überäll, wö dü vögelfütter käufen kännst.
> (sörry, häb nür ümläüte äuf der tästätür)



Geschwindelt! s.o. 

Futterhanf gibts z.B. hier: http://shop.strato.de/epages/15458104.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/15458104/Products/20032219

Grüße


----------



## Slick (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich Hanf her ? (Futterhanf)*

Futterhanf bekommst beim Raiffeisenmarkt.Ich habe glaube 32 Euro oder 30 Euro für 20 kg bezahlt.
Beim Tierhandel,aber da kostet 500g 3 Euro

und so wie ich sehe hast ja einen in der Nähe.


----------



## Jose (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich Hanf her ? (Futterhanf)*



Jens84 schrieb:


> Geschwindelt! s.o.




ähä, däs ü fünktiönierte älsö döch nöch äb ünd zü |bla:


----------



## Endmin (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich Hanf her ? (Futterhanf)*

Im Hornbach gibts bei uns 1 kg für etwa 2,50 €


----------

